# Problem Canary breeding



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi

I've a few questions, so bear with me!!!:bash:

I have 10 canaries, due to unexpected breeding a couple of years ago. I now have a problem in that I have 2 hens that make nests all year round, along with sometimes laying unfertilized eggs. Will this take a toll on their health? 

Also, I'm unsure of the sex of the now 2 year olds from the last clutches. Their behaviour and song suggests they are male, but none of the birds apart from the 2 hens seem interested in breeding at all. 

Does anybody have any information on this? I get quite worried about it al


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Anybody? Please Help!*

Help? Anybody at all?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Just going by what I know for budgies -

Do you have nesting boxes in with the canaries? We have removed ours and although they preen one another etc there is no mating or egg laying as there are no boxes. Now whether that is the reason why I don't know for certain, but we were told "to stop them laying remove the nest boxes".

Yes, I think it will weaken them to keep laying eggs. What "extras" do you give them?

I suppose you could separate them into males/females, but presumably you prefer to keep them all in one setup.

Whether using those dummy eggs you can buy would help or increase the problem I'm not sure - sorry, haven't really been much help, have I?


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

* Thanks*

I appreciate you replying to me! :no1:

They do have a fair amount of decoration in the Aivary, and the girls do pull at it, so I could remove that. Maybe they'll give up!! 

One hen (Pepper) I might try separating, as she will pluck the others or herself if I'm not careful!! Little Minx! :2wallbang: lol

You've pointed out something I hadnt thought of, so thank you !! :notworthy:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I do try and help where I can - we keep budgies, cockatiels and only one canary (the other died) and a couple of parrots, 2 cats, 2 tortoises, 2 leopard geckos, a house gecko, fire bellied toads, Spanish newts and lots of turtles. 

Sometimes it is just a case of putting a few peoples' thoughts and ideas together and hopefully coming up with the right solution!

Good luck with them though.


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, what a list! 

You're right though, and thanks for your kindness  :notworthy:


----------



## ric0898 (Oct 26, 2010)

it can be bad on there helth but you must remember its breeding season now for them mine have laid just over 6 weeks ago and hatched 3 young and now she is laying again 

they can lay a batch a month in breeding season and can lay before the other young have fledged 

i would if your not wanting any more young seperate the females hope this helps a little :whistling2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry to hijack, but I've always wanted canaries - but are their songs particularly loud? They're lovely birds but I like to be able to hear the TV and have a lie in on my days off (still got to get up at the first light and let the chickens out though).


----------



## ric0898 (Oct 26, 2010)

lol if you get females then you wont have a problem they dont sing like the males do and in theory only the males sing to attract the females so when they find one they quiten down but i dont tend to hear mine now i have got used to them and there songs are great if you listen to them :lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

ric0898 said:


> lol if you get females then you wont have a problem they dont sing like the males do and in theory only the males sing to attract the females so when they find one they quiten down but i dont tend to hear mine now i have got used to them and there songs are great if you listen to them :lol2:


Aye, they are nice songs, but I can't recall ever hearing one in the flesh. The whole reason for wanting canaries is because the males are stunning so it's no good just getting females lol


----------



## Helly2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

Prob not a god idea to get canaries then, I know my lads sing at the top of their lungs even in the winter, & you can hear it downstairs lol. :flrt:

You could always close the curtains and watch tv in a darkened room if you REALLY wanted one I guess. :2thumb:


----------

